# Head Boats by Kent Narrows



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

There are two headboats that operate by Kent Narrows, I do not know what the boats are called (I think that one is called Queen..something or other) but I had a good time catching spot and croaker on them last summer. I found them by accident last year. I believe the price was $35 but you had to bring your own bait. Both were great and it sure was nice not having to drive 2+ hours down to Chesapeake Beach or Ridge.
Does anybody else have any experience with these boats? And if so, do you know if they are going out yet? Thanks.


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Hello,

from what I heard, most of the headboats in that area where down in Belvue (sp). As for the Island Queen, I haven't gone out on it in a few years. Captain is sometimes too slow to move in order to find fish. If you can go out with Capt. Price, he works hard to put you on the fish. When are you planning going out?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I wanted to put my 2 cents in on Capt. Price. My brother and I went on his boat a few years ago and never returned. First of all we were there at 1:30 AM to be the first folks on the boat and we were.  Just before we headed out the captain made us move because he had his friends or long term patrons that happen to like the spot we had picked on the boat. I do respect friends, family or good long term paying customers but this was too much for me. I fished many and plenty of head boats and never have I been so upset on a boat before  . We at that moment said that we would never ride on his ship again. Im so happy we now have our own ship now.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Mole, Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Capt Price was one of the 
headboats that I was talking about. There 
were a lot of regulars on both boats. 
I never had any problems. They were very
friendly and we caught plenty of fish. I
guess that if you are catching fish, any 
headboat seems good for that day. I have even had one or two good days on the Tom Hooker, not because of anything they did, the fish were just there. I will probably go out on the Queen in early June and I will
be sure to give a good report. Thanks for the input.


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Morrocco Mole, 
I have have seen the mate on Price's boats try to squeeze one or more persons intoa space on the back of his boat but this is the first I've heard of he or anyone else actually moving someone out a spot to make room for a "regular"


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Talapia, 

Did the Island Queen still have the mates that drank more than the passengers?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Talapia,
We did catch fish and if we weren't there so early I could have over looked it. I believe as you said. When your catching fish any boat is a good boat. Maybe I will try the Queen too.. Don't want to sound angry. Just wanted people to know my story.
Thanks


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to know do they catch any flounder in this area? If not how far down the bay does one have to travel to find good flounder fishing. 
P/S: Tog would be nice also..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

leady, Its funny you mention that. They were not drinking but you could tell that they were definitely not allergic to the stuff. They had that hungover look. But 
as I said they were super friendly. It was a very laid back trip.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Maybe I should have taken some Jack D with me to keep my spot on the boat that I waited for over 6 hours.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Morrocco Mole,
That is too funny! But seriously, I wouldn't want to be on a boat where folks, especially the mates, are drinking Jack D. I plan to leave the Queen alone.


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Talapia, 

I stopped going out on the queen because I shouldn't I have to net my own fish just the mate is recovering from a hangover or hunting down a bottle. There's a time and a place for that


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

There is a guy who keeps his boat on the other side of the smaller bridge. He normally hangs up at the Bait shop at the exit before you cross the Kent Narrows Bridge. I only know him as cornbread and he'll only take out six people. Just a thought. Also, most of the Captains down there are related.


----------



## John K (May 25, 2000)

Morocco Mole,

Um...if you're from Delaware, why are you worried about trying to catch Flounder and Tog in Chesapeake Bay? (And you'll have to go to Hampton Roads Virginia to catch Tog.)

Why not fish Delaware Bay? The Flounder are much bigger, and it's full of Tog. 

I fish a lot on a charter boat in Lewes that runs "makeup trips" on weekdays. You don't need a charter, just call about 5 days ahead of time to see what is open. It's $65 and he takes a max of 8 people.

DE limit is 3 tog per person and last Monday we limited out in an hour just keeping Male tog and throwing the rest back. And then the 5 of us caught 7 rockfish from 25" to 33" the rest of the day jigging bucktails with mackerel strips.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

John K, I have been out on the little angler 
two or three times. Great boat. I went out on two different boats. One was small (holds about 10-12 people) the other was a 
little bigger. With the DE Tog limit being 
3 per person, I would probably stick on the 
MD side (5 per person) to justify the 
2 1/2 hr drive. Let me know how you do the next time you go.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

John K,  this sounds like a nice boat to give a try. Leady,  if I ever go again on a head in Kent Narrows I will look for Cornbread and his boat. Not Queen or Price! Hampton’s Roads is too far for me. I just wanted another place to give a try for Flounder, Trout, and the kicker would be Sea bass. I hear of Reef site #11 but that maybe to far for me in my 19ft boat. I can't see how they claim this is a Delaware Bay Reef. It looks like it’s in the Ocean to me.


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Morrocco,

I plan on going out one day next week with cornbread because as popeye says "I've taken all I can stand ,I can't stands more" I've got to wet a line. The really good part of this is that my Son & Nephew feel the same way


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

Has anyone gone out this week? If so, with whom? Thanks for the info


----------

